# W.Virginia IKKO Seminar.............



## RCastillo (Aug 16, 2003)

When's it gonna be? Nosey people like me wanna know!:asian:


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 17, 2003)

Hey Ricky 

Since we hold the seminar at the college, we are waiting to hear from the man who is in charge of the gym to get available dates.  The fall semester begins tomorrow,  so hopefully we'll be able to schedule soon .. Will post dates !

Are you going to do your utmost and get up here for the event?   
Jason has already been checking into flights 

Tess


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Hey Ricky
> 
> Since we hold the seminar at the college, we are waiting to hear from the man who is in charge of the gym to get available dates.  The fall semester begins tomorrow,  so hopefully we'll be able to schedule soon .. Will post dates !
> ...



Well, I'd like to try. I forget, which is the best airport to get to?

Ya gotta promise not hurt me, though!


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Well, I'd like to try. I forget, which is the best airport to get to?
> 
> Ya gotta promise not hurt me, though! *



Best one is Dulles  which is just over the border in Va from us.. 

Hey I have control. I only hurt when I wish to


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Well, I'd like to try. I forget, which is the best airport to get to?*



We'll let you know.



> Ya gotta promise not hurt me, though!



No deal.


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *We'll let you know.
> 
> 
> ...



Yes deal, also, you buy chinese dinner!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Yes deal, also, you buy chinese dinner! *



I'll buy my own thanks.:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I'll buy my own thanks.:asian: *



No, you 2nd dan, you buy 4th Dan dinner!


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 17, 2003)

we are thinking of going to a local chinese place up here instead of down in Frederick. MD after the seminar.   Now I'm wanting chinese and it's not even noon yet !!  And Seig is off this morning picking up tools he's had stored at a friends place the last 4 yrs.. Probably out of  the cell service area too


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *No, you 2nd dan, you buy 4th Dan dinner! *



_(Looking at Castillo with the "People's Eyebrow"._  Again, no deal.


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *(Looking at Castillo with the "People's Eyebrow".  Again, no deal. *



Me forced to take drastic action!:boxing:


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 17, 2003)

I'm gonna take drastic action on both of you :rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Me forced to take drastic action!:boxing: *



Perfect!


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *I'm gonna take drastic action on both of you :rofl: *



COOL!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *I'm gonna take drastic action on both of you :rofl: *



While you are scolding him I'll sit next to you and have dinner.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *COOL! *



I figured you would like that:shrug:


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I figured you would like that:shrug: *



Aw, go start another power outage.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Aw, go start another power outage. *



Not me. The only thing running at my home was the a.c., refridgerator, and alarm clock.


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *COOL! *



well I'll be sure to whisper to Mr. C that you  volunteered to be his uki


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *While you are scolding him I'll sit next to you and have dinner. *



Good idea Jason.. and no wassabi or other such unpronounceable asian nonsense at our side of the table~!

Last dinner I was surrounded.. Stickdummy chowing down on something unidentifable.. Mr. C dipping a tentacled looking creature from the black lagoon into that really nasty looking and smelling sauce.. *cringes*  And you sitting there being force fed it.. 
we will mark our table .. No weirdness allowed.. other than the occupants


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Good idea Jason.. and no wassabi or other such unpronounceable asian nonsense at our side of the table~!
> 
> Last dinner I was surrounded.. Stickdummy chowing down on something unidentifable.. Mr. C dipping a tentacled looking creature from the black lagoon into that really nasty looking and smelling sauce.. *cringes*  And you sitting there being force fed it..
> we will mark our table .. No weirdness allowed.. other than the occupants  *



Mr. C is still over there. Is he making W.Virginia the new IKKO capital?


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Mr. C is still over there. Is he making W.Virginia the new IKKO capital? *



Noooo.. Mr. C and his boys went  back to Arizona on the 5th  of August.. due back next month.. I was reminiscing bout the  seminar last March dinner time escapades    But now that you mention it.. the IKKO  East Coast division is  where it's at


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Noooo.. Mr. C and his boys went  back to Arizona on the 5th  of August.. due back next month.. I was reminiscing bout the  seminar last March dinner time escapades    But now that you mention it.. the IKKO  East Coast division is  where it's at  *



With you, and the Hitman in charge, all is believeable!


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *With you, and the Hitman in charge, all is believeable! *



yeah you got that right  

with Mr. C picking up an Australian school in the IKKO .. we're in for some interesting times.. ~!!  Talking about an exchange system through the schools,  That and a trip over or under *G*

*nudges Ricky*


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *yeah you got that right
> 
> with Mr. C picking up an Australian school in the IKKO .. we're in for some interesting times.. ~!!  Talking about an exchange system through the schools,  That and a trip over or under *G*
> ...



Wait, whose gonna watch the doggie?


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Wait, whose gonna watch the doggie? *



Oh I'm sure one of our students will stay and watch the beast


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Good idea Jason.. and no wassabi or other such unpronounceable asian nonsense at our side of the table~!
> 
> Last dinner I was surrounded.. Stickdummy chowing down on something unidentifable.. Mr. C dipping a tentacled looking creature from the black lagoon into that really nasty looking and smelling sauce.. *cringes*  And you sitting there being force fed it..
> we will mark our table .. No weirdness allowed.. other than the occupants  *



I'm cool with that.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Wait, whose gonna watch the doggie? *



It certainly won't be you.


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *It certainly won't be you. *



The "beast" I was reffering to was YOU!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *The "beast" I was reffering to was YOU! *



What will she look like then?


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 14, 2004)

Spring 2004 I.K.K.O. Seminar is coming up fast~!
Saturday - April 24th 

Who's gonna be here?


----------



## TheRustyOne (Apr 15, 2004)

Damn class trips! I'm sorry everyone will miss the infamous "Rusty," but I'm gonna be in southern WV Friday and Saturday. Won't be back till 7 or 8 pm, and I'll be TIRED! Maybe another time...


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 15, 2004)

Methinks Rusty that your Prof. is conspiring~! That and your band thingy from last fall.. You just miss out on all the fun schtuffs~!!  I'm sorry but I shan't be saving a doggy bag from the Chinese buffet..cuz I highly doubt there'll be much left *snorts*


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 15, 2004)

From the Board we have joining us -
Rich Parsons
KenpoGirl
Blindside

Mr. Conatser of course and he maybe bringing a couple of his guys with him.

Let me know when you're coming in and what time so I can get things figured out on this end ~!

Thanks
Tess


----------



## KenpoGirl (Apr 15, 2004)

Looking forward to the trip, though I'm not looking forward to the 9 hrs plus car ride.  Well except for the fact that I will be in the company of Rich, that's the only saving grace.  

Dot


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 15, 2004)

I'm sure it will be a memorable trip Dot *wg*
Hey.. You guys might want to bring pillows ~!! Unless ya want to use Sadie


----------



## TheRustyOne (Apr 15, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Methinks Rusty that your Prof. is conspiring~! That and your band thingy from last fall.. You just miss out on all the fun schtuffs~!!  I'm sorry but I shan't be saving a doggy bag from the Chinese buffet..cuz I highly doubt there'll be much left *snorts*




They is!! An' Cowboy last sping! *twitch* nassty trickssy professoressess


----------



## TheRustyOne (Apr 15, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> I'm sure it will be a memorable trip Dot *wg*
> Hey.. You guys might want to bring pillows ~!! Unless ya want to use Sadie




Yeah. Sadie'll LOVE that!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 15, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> From the Board we have joining us -
> Rich Parsons
> KenpoGirl
> Blindside
> ...



I also think JF will be coming along as well. 

I have pillows, so Dot does not have to bring one wiht ehr on the train or bus ride back, if she does not want too.


----------



## KenpoGirl (Apr 15, 2004)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> I also think JF will be coming along as well.
> 
> I have pillows, so Dot does not have to bring one wiht ehr on the train or bus ride back, if she does not want too.


Whoo Hooo!!!   Rich AND Jason, this is just getting better and better.  :lol:
Thanks for the offer for a pillow Rich, would be interesting travelling with one.  

Dot


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 15, 2004)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> I also think JF will be coming along as well.



I'm going to ask my boss again tomorrow to see if he'll let me off next friday.  So far he hasn't given me an answer. I'm hoping he will say yes but I had to take off 1/2 day on tuesday morning, 3 hrs. today 'cause the school called and said my oldest son was sick and threw up today. I need to take another 1/2 day off in two weeks and 2 more days in may. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## KenpoGirl (Apr 15, 2004)

Hope so!!! 

I think you boys should have a "Pose off" and Tess, myself and the other girls will be the judges.  

Dot
:angel:


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 15, 2004)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> I also think JF will be coming along as well.
> 
> I have pillows, so Dot does not have to bring one wiht ehr on the train or bus ride back, if she does not want too.




Train or bus ride back?  uhhhhmmmm...


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 15, 2004)

KenpoGirl said:
			
		

> Hope so!!!
> 
> I think you boys should have a "Pose off" and Tess, myself and the other girls will be the judges.
> 
> ...




Nah.. no competition.. one is a Kenpoist and one Modern Arnis / Balintawak... so how can ya judge those kind of 'Poses'


----------



## KenpoGirl (Apr 15, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Train or bus ride back? uhhhhmmmm...


He means from Flint to London Tess.   Don't think he's gonna leave me stranded anywhere.  :anic: Or does he???   I guess I better be on my best behaviour.  :angel:

Dot


----------



## KenpoGirl (Apr 15, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Nah.. no competition.. one is a Kenpoist and one Modern Arnis / Balintawak... so how can ya judge those kind of 'Poses'


:uhyeah:   Uh well ..... that's not exactly what I had in mind, but we'll leave it at that.  

Dot


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 15, 2004)

KenpoGirl said:
			
		

> :uhyeah:   Uh well ..... that's not exactly what I had in mind, but we'll leave it at that.
> 
> Dot



Wrong Site my Friend.

And I do not pose  all the damage and costs for replacing camaras and legal fees and all.


----------



## KenpoGirl (Apr 15, 2004)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Wrong Site my Friend.
> 
> And I do not pose  all the damage and costs for replacing camaras and legal fees and all.


HEY!!!  That's not what I meant, geeeze, what kind of girl do you think I am. :angel: 
I meant like the picture Jason posted, you know muscle poses. 
Sheesh!! Come On get your minds outta the gutter :flushed:

You need help.  

Dot
:EG:


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 16, 2004)

*chuckling at the imagination of the next week car trip~!!*

Just spoke to Jason on the phone.. and *sighs* he has babysitting duty on Saturday  
*grumbling bout Scrapbooking for 12 hours and Heather*


----------



## KenpoGirl (Apr 16, 2004)

Bummer, sorry to hear that Jason.  Tell your wifie that Kenpo take presidence over scrapbooking Sheesh.  

Guess it's just Rich and myself .... 
_"Just the two of us .... we can make it to WV if we try, just the two of us Rich and I"_  :lol:

Scary eh?  :EG:

Dot
:angel:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 16, 2004)

KenpoGirl said:
			
		

> Bummer, sorry to hear that Jason.  Tell your wifie that Kenpo take presidence over scrapbooking Sheesh.
> 
> Guess it's just Rich and myself ....
> _"Just the two of us .... we can make it to WV if we try, just the two of us Rich and I"_  :lol:
> ...



More than you will ever know


----------

